# converting non-dcc to dcc



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Any ideas on this? The locos in question are Fleischmann, but don't have sockets for a decoder..


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I have sent an inquiry to EuroRailHobbies, of Langley, British Columbia, to help my decide which decoders are best for my needs.

As it stands, I will have 3 locos that need a DCC decoder, one with an NEM socket, two without. The decoders made by Fleischmann seem to be about twice as expensive then those made by Uhlenbrok and looks like the feature set is more or less the same.

Are there any resources out there for converting DC to DCC for Fleischmann/Minitrix locos? Perhaps I will have to make one.


----------

